# Understanding monthly payment summaries. Help?



## Alyssa bird (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone please help me understand the monthly summaries as i'm struggling to see how they matchup to my payment statements. 
There seems to be a significant difference between my gross payments, all the charges and what gets deposited. Making me feel a bit crazy and stupid but my BAS agent also hasn't got a clue why it doesn't match.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Alyssa bird, I suspect the difference you allude to is simply a timing difference.

Uber bases the figures in its monthly and annual tax statements on trips provided to the relevant date rather than on amounts credited to the driver's bank account.

This means that the figures for the month of June 2018 include amounts referable to trips provided up to the end of Saturday 30 June even though the relevant amounts for the final week of June weren't paid into your bank account until about Tuesday 3 July.

Uber's contract with drivers is expressed in terms of the driver providing the service to the rider. It also treats Uber as the collection agency for fares on behalf of the driver.

Tax law treats someone as receiving an amount when it's dealt with on their behalf or as they direct. This is known as 'constructive receipt'.

The combination of the terms of the driver contract with the principle of constructive receipt means that you receive the fare when you provide the trip even though Uber as your collection agency may pay the amount into your bank account up to a week later.

That said, I suspect different drivers use different dates. Many drivers would use the Uber statements (as I do and as the tax law strictly contemplates). Others would use the date of the emails received. Yet others would use the date the amounts are paid into their bank accounts.

In practice, the Australian Taxation Office is unlikely to be fussed about which method is used provided drivers are consistent. The timing difference is a maximum of one week of payments and can result at most in a small deferral from one quarter to the next (three months).

Let's say the difference is $550. This could result in a timing difference of payment by up to three months of GST of only $50, small beer.


----------



## Alyssa bird (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you so much. 
That was the type of answer I was looking for. As usual I get more information from this forum than Uber themselves.
Thanks again


----------

